# Windows 7 BSOD's



## Mike0409 (Feb 3, 2010)

Alright, I can't take it anymore, after testing HD's and memory for the past 3 days with 3 different utilities I'm pulling my hair out.

I've been bluescreening for MONTH'S at random time's, ranging from 20 minutes to 5 hours.  PC can stay idle all day and not have a problem.  Or all of a sudden it will fail..

Listed is a series of Analyzed Minidumps:

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.


On Wed 2/3/2010 12:04:10 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF80002E9841C, 0xFFFFF8800BE8F110, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020210-22760-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Tue 2/2/2010 3:13:59 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFE0, 0x1, 0xFFFFF88002BFFBFF, 0x0)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020110-21044-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Tue 2/2/2010 2:52:08 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF8800535B599, 0xFFFFF880041BAFC0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020110-28204-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 1/31/2010 7:24:40 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: dxgmms1.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF880051CBC97, 0xFFFFF88007966FB0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\013110-22635-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics MMS
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 1/31/2010 1:51:01 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: dxgkrnl.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF880052BC968, 0xFFFFF88002DD9AD0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\013010-34257-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics Kernel
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 1/28/2010 11:45:09 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: dxgmms1.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x10E (0x1F, 0xFFFFF8A011D0B370, 0x0, 0x1486E2)
Error: VIDEO_MEMORY_MANAGEMENT_INTERNAL
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012810-23509-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics MMS
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 1/28/2010 10:25:50 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFFA8007177F00, 0xFFFFF88007D337B0, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012810-23181-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 1/28/2010 10:00:22 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: lvrs64.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC000001D, 0xFFFFF880076B3A41, 0xFFFFF880035E83D8, 0xFFFFF880035E7C30)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012810-23244-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lvrs64.sys
product: Logitech Webcam Software
company: Logitech Inc.
description: Logitech Kernel Audio Improvement Filter Driver



On Sat 1/16/2010 8:11:13 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF80002C8E0C4, 0xFFFFF88008614C40, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011610-23322-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Mon 1/11/2010 12:46:43 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: dxgmms1.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFF8A016F77290, 0x1, 0xFFFFF8800537E360, 0x2)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011010-23868-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics MMS
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 12/24/2009 2:12:16 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF880045953BF, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122409-34242-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: ATI Technologies Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver



On Thu 12/24/2009 12:56:28 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: dxgmms1.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF88004A1EA5C, 0xFFFFF88006D286D8, 0xFFFFF88006D27F30)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122409-34429-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics MMS
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Wed 12/23/2009 3:45:32 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: usbuhci.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC000001D, 0xFFFFF88004A6C7E1, 0x2, 0xFFFFFA8008C82A00)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122209-32869-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: UHCI USB Miniport Driver
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Wed 12/16/2009 11:12:00 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFF9DA00F4E4CE0, 0x0, 0xFFFFF880051A3586, 0x7)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\121609-32713-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Fri 12/11/2009 7:32:25 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: dxgmms1.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x10E (0x1F, 0xFFFFF8A00DD12420, 0x0, 0x429999)
Error: VIDEO_MEMORY_MANAGEMENT_INTERNAL
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\121109-36551-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics MMS
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Mon 12/7/2009 12:26:11 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: iastor.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF88001502464, 0xFFFFF880039739A8, 0xFFFFF88003973200)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\120609-24382-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iastor.sys
product: Intel Matrix Storage Manager driver
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel Matrix Storage Manager driver - x64



On Sun 12/6/2009 5:54:20 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0x20, 0xFFFFF8800A6E0D60, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\120609-18876-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sat 12/5/2009 4:40:29 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFFFFFA802FE908AA, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002AE93D7)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\120509-34647-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Mon 11/30/2009 12:26:38 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8008B50038, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\112909-19780-01.dmp



On Sat 11/28/2009 1:35:54 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8008B088F8, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\112709-27768-01.dmp



All these range from Hardware/Direct X/Driver issue's yet all hardware test's ok (HD,Memory,Video), even with swapped known good I still bluescreen...  Anyone have any idea's?



Current System:
2x 500GB, 2x250GB Seagates in RAID 1
Asus Maximus Gene II
QX9650
8GB'S Memory
ATI 4870 1GB Video card
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


I have a feeling it's some sort of Hardware issue, same issues occured in Windows XP when I thought i had a driver issue...


----------



## francis511 (Feb 3, 2010)

ntoskrnl can be associated with processor overclock. Don`t know about dxg--- w/e


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 3, 2010)

francis511 said:


> ntoskrnl can be associated with processor overclock. Don`t know about dxg--- w/e



Nothing's OC'd the Mobo BIOS Default's to some weird mode...can't remember off the top of my head, and the second option is a custom.  I figured the default's would work just fine..maybe I need to adjust some voltage setting on the ram or cpu?


----------



## francis511 (Feb 3, 2010)

What ratio is the ram set to .....


----------



## jjFarking (Feb 3, 2010)

You may want to try a clean re-install of the mobo's chipset drivers.
Also, can you test your system with another known-working PSU? A faulty one of these can cause all sorts of weird and not-so-wonderful errors, much like what you're describing..


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 3, 2010)

francis511 said:


> What ratio is the ram set to .....



It's all set for Auto ATM.  Doesn't actually give me a variable to read off.



jjFarking said:


> You may want to try a clean re-install of the mobo's chipset drivers.
> Also, can you test your system with another known-working PSU? A faulty one of these can cause all sorts of weird and not-so-wonderful errors, much like what you're describing..



I don't have another PSU to test, but I just bought this less than a year ago..i'd hope it didn't die already.. =/

Did a clean install of Windows 7 in november, and flushed all driver's out. Still caused the same problems.


----------



## PC-Myths (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a thought... Since I have used Windows 7 I too have several BSOD's, yet never had a problem on Vista, however I've found out the cause of this to be "Cool & Quiet" usually I'd have to install a utility program for this to run in Windows (Windows XP/Vista), also, however with Windows 7 there is no need to install the utility, my guess is Windows 7 is pre-loaded with the drivers for this. Anyways more to the point, check your BIOS see if you have anything turned on or set on auto for anything energy saving related and disable the option/s. I'm not a Intel user so I am unable to tell you what the correct term this would be for them, for AMD they call it "Cool & Quiet" as mentioned earlier.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the Same problem in windows 7. Easy fix for me mike reinstall windows 7 without Installing the nforce Drivers  I did 5 Installs With and without the Nforce Driver. every time i added the Nforce Driver i would get Random BSOD.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 3, 2010)

PC-Myths said:


> Just a thought... Since I have used Windows 7 I too have several BSOD's, yet never had a problem on Vista, however I've found out the cause of this to be "Cool & Quiet" usually I'd have to install a utility program for this to run in Windows (Windows XP/Vista), also, however with Windows 7 there is no need to install the utility, my guess is Windows 7 is pre-loaded with the drivers for this. Anyways more to the point, check your BIOS see if you have anything turned on or set on auto for anything energy saving related and disable the option/s. I'm not a Intel user so I am unable to tell you what the correct term this would be for them, for AMD they call it "Cool & Quiet" as mentioned earlier.



Don't think I have any option's with that in the BIOS from what I can tell.  I have the speed stepping option and a few other's but nothing that resembles a Cool & Quiet like AMD.  I Did install the power management tool from asus...and it might have stopped the bluescreens..I'll know more after today.



Dbiggs9 said:


> I have the Same problem in windows 7. Easy fix for me mike reinstall windows 7 without Installing the nforce Drivers  I did 5 Installs With and without the Nforce Driver. every time i added the Nforce Driver i would get Random BSOD.




Not using that board anymore..I should update my stat's.  Using an Asus Maximus Gene II now, with a P45 chipset.   Thanks tho, I'll keep it in mind when I put that board back in if this thing keep's causing me a ton of trouble.


----------



## PC-Myths (Feb 3, 2010)

Keep this thread updated please. It'll be interesting to know the source of your BSOD's.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 3, 2010)

PC-Myths said:


> Keep this thread updated please. It'll be interesting to know the source of your BSOD's.



I will.  I'll be home tonight to test it even more.  So far after I installed that EPU software from Asus and it seem's...OK but I didn't stress it enough.  I'll know more tonight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2010)

This wont really help anyone but I have had my share of Win 7 wierdness/hangs/crashes at random times which either goes away or works itself out somehow it seems. Been using so long with RC and all that I forget it's still a very young OS.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 4, 2010)

So far I have NOT bluescreened and I installed the EPU Software from Asus..been stable for 2 days... I cannot believe that this little piece of software would fix this...


----------



## PC-Myths (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> So far I have NOT bluescreened and I installed the EPU Software from Asus..been stable for 2 days... I cannot believe that this little piece of software would fix this...



Just had a quick look at what EPU is exactly and it does resemble the "cool & Quiet" function my board and cpu offer.

However I still receive BSOD's when this is enabled.

Hope you've solved your problem once and for all though


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 4, 2010)

PC-Myths said:


> Just had a quick look at what EPU is exactly and it does resemble the "cool & Quiet" function my board and cpu offer.
> 
> However I still receive BSOD's when this is enabled.
> 
> Hope you've solved your problem once and for all though



Me too.. Although there is actually no option for this in the BIOS it's just automatically enabled.    I've never really been a fan of Asus board's...always had weird programs and problem's with them.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 5, 2010)

AND THE BLUE SCREENS CONTINUE!!!  Back to a 3B Error...


----------



## PC-Myths (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe the EPU was already pre set to auto (on), with Windows 7, and when you installed the application you may of been fooled to thinking it's only just turned on as you installed the software Try turning the EPU setting's off now you have the application to do so.

Just another possibility.

I will also recommend having as little as possible plugged in to the rig, just another way of error & trial, obviously it does help if you do one thing at a time in order to pin point the fault.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just by looking at this, if I had to make a guess - Hardware.

I would try:

1. Running and testiing without as many usb devices as possible and re-load or update the drivers for all usb devices.

2. Try a different video card for a while.

Random BSoDs are a bit*h to locate sometimes.  You got to think about what is the common thing that connects all the crashes, ponder how they are link.

Webcam - you are using a webcam from logitech I hope?
kernel
dx
iastor
ati
usb

Well, webcam makes calls on video so affects ati, usb, kernel, dx, etc.

I noticed on your specs you state something about usb fried, was any of the devices your are using now connected then?


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd consider manually entering in your ram voltage/timings, at least the basic ones. I find most BSODs to be ram-based. Run a stress test to confirm (if your pc will stay alive for long enough). Im sure you've done this already, but download/install most recent motherboard drivers.


----------



## Banananut (Feb 12, 2010)

Seeing as this is fairly relevant to my case, I also have been having problems with windows 7 bugging out/bluescreening... I think I have a suspect though, because 90% of the time the hang/bluescreen has been right after the EPU auto mode kicked in, turning the fans down from high performance.  This is starting to bother me since this machine works perfectly otherwise, will usually stay on and go in and out of hibernate mode for a week at a time, and shuts down fine... But it freezes or BSOD's one /startup/. after logging in, and again, after epu kicks in.

thoughts?


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 12, 2010)

Banananut said:


> Seeing as this is fairly relevant to my case, I also have been having problems with windows 7 bugging out/bluescreening... I think I have a suspect though, because 90% of the time the hang/bluescreen has been right after the EPU auto mode kicked in, turning the fans down from high performance.  This is starting to bother me since this machine works perfectly otherwise, will usually stay on and go in and out of hibernate mode for a week at a time, and shuts down fine... But it freezes or BSOD's one /startup/. after logging in, and again, after epu kicks in.
> 
> thoughts?



EPU hasn't been giving me much of a problem.. I had less BSOD's once I installed EPU..and I have been receiving more ATI driver/DX error's than any other.. I think mine could be a faulty Video card.  But sometime's I can leave a game on for 24hrs + and the damn thing work's fine... I truly think I have bad hardware somewhere, either the mainboard, or the memory has gone FUBAR.  At this point I am pricing out P55 i7 System's vs the Phenom II's..and TRYING to hold off until the new Hex core's come out. (ETA of March...if all goes well I might grab the Phenom II x6 with a new 890FX chipset...)


----------

